# Weaning From Breast and Return of Symptoms?



## Ashwoman (Jun 18, 2000)

My son just turned 2, and I am slowly weaning him from the breast. We are now down to the point where I only nurse him once a day, if that. I really hadn't had too many issues with my IBS during my pregnancy or for the past couple of years, but lately, my symptoms seem to be returning with a vengeance.I see a chiropractor regularly, and he told me not to discount the hormonal shift that could be causing my symptoms. I thought I'd ask here and see if anyone else had any experience or insight with this.Thanks!Ashley


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is fairly common for IBS to go away during pregnancy and then return afterward.It wouldn't surprise me if breast feeding could prolong the less IBS during pregnancy and that if it did the IBS would return once you wean the child.Even healthy women get mild GI symptoms around their period so it isn't a big leap to think hormones can effect IBS.


----------

